# Game Thread: 76ers @ Boston Celtics (Nov. 3)



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*November 3, 2004 - 7:30 PM (EST)*

*Philadelphia 76ers (0-0) VS Boston Celtics (0-0)

@Fleet Center, Boston, Massachusetts*
Aired on:







and









*Projected Starting Lineups:*
 

 

The old saying goes: "You can never go back home," but when it comes to Jim O'Brien as of tonight's tip-off it's wrong on two accounts. The Philadelphia native returned to the team he cheered for as a youth, and tonight he returns to face the team he left in the middle of last season.

This marks the beginning of a pivitol season for the Philadelphia 76ers, and no one is feeling the heat more than General Manager Billy King, who was the driving force behind bring O'Brien back home. King, who has spent the last seven years with the 76ers, was busy this offseason assembling talent knowing that over his shoulder loomed Ed Snider who wants wins especially with his beloved Flyers on extended vacation. Change was the key word of the offseason, gone were Derrick Coleman, Amal McCaskill, Zendon Hamilton, Greg Buckner and beloved former Captain Eric Snow. To replace the departures came rookie phenom Andre Iguodala, Corliss Williamson, Kevin Ollie, Kedrick Brown, Josh Davis, Brian Skinner and most importantly time for the young players.

Are the 76ers a better team than in the past? It's way too early to answer, but what is known that they will provide an exciting brand of basketball a kind that hasn't been seen in this city for years. After dipping outside of the playoffs, the 76ers have a new spirit, a new attitude, but will it bring a new result? Tonight, Jim O'Brien will get the start of the answer as he gets to return to his other home again.

*INJURIES:* 76ers- Kevin Ollie (left hip pointer), John Salmons (groin strain), Brian Skinner (left knee pain), Kenny Thomas (left eye traumatic iritis & right eye abrasion), Glenn Robinson (ankle tendinitis).

Celtics- Gary Payton (thumb), Delonte West (thumb).


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Kenny Thomas sees himself starting tonight..*



> BOSTON - Kenny Thomas has a blackened, bloodshot left eye, and some lingering inflammation in the right eye. But he still has his eyes on starting at power forward for the 76ers tonight in their NBA season opener against the Boston Celtics.
> 
> Thomas resumed practicing yesterday at Philadelphia College of Osteopathic Medicine, after getting raked across the eyes by New Jersey's Nenad Krstic in Thursday's preseason finale, a 96-94 loss.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> *November 3, 2004 - 7:30 PM (EST)*
> 
> Celtics- Gary Payton (thumb).


Rookie point guard Delonte West is out with the same thumb injury for the Celtics. Marcus Banks will be taking his spot at third on the depth chart behind the starter Payton and backup Jiri Welsch.

I see the Celtics winning this one convincingly as the 76ers start off their lotto bound season.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Game Thread: 76ers @ Boston Celtics (Nov. 3)*



> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> Rookie point guard Delonte West is out with the same thumb injury for the Celtics. Marcus Banks will be taking his spot at third on the depth chart behind the starter Payton and backup Jiri Welsch.
> 
> I see the Celtics winning this one convincingly as the 76ers start off their lotto bound season.


Thanks for the info on Delonte West, I tried finding an injury report for the Celts but couldn't find one.

I don't know about the Celtics winning easily, Iverson has the biggest mismatch in his favor tonight as he goes head to head with Gary Payton. Should be a fun game for all parties, but I see the Sixers coming out with the win as they go on their way to win the Atlantic Division. High scoring game, the Sixers win 103 - 97.

Hopefully this will put the fun back into beating the Celtics.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Game Thread: 76ers @ Boston Celtics (Nov. 3)*



> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> Rookie point guard Delonte West is out with the same thumb injury for the Celtics. Marcus Banks will be taking his spot at third on the depth chart behind the starter Payton and backup Jiri Welsch.
> ...


You see the Celtics winning this one convincingly when you still have the same problems that you had from the year before. I also laugh at the fact that you consider the Sixers lottery bound when this is one of the deepest teams they have had in a while and everyone is healthy. Good Call. I'll remember to bump this at the end of the season


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

What problems did we have from the year before that we still have now???

Lafrentz is no longer injured and we now have a point guard. Yes Payton lost a step or two, but hes still a pretty good point guard. The Celtics are also pretty deep at the PF position as oppose to last year. No more playing walter there, we now have googs and al jefferson to back up lafrentz. Our bench is just as deep as the sixers imo.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>amd pwr</b>!
> What problems did we have from the year before that we still have now???
> 
> Lafrentz is no longer injured and we now have a point guard. Yes Payton lost a step or two, but hes still a pretty good point guard. The Celtics are also pretty deep at the PF position as oppose to last year. No more playing walter there, we now have googs and al jefferson to back up lafrentz. Our bench is just as deep as the sixers imo.


You have an aging PG. Paul Pierce still doesnt have that complimentary piece that he needs and even you Boston fans know that it isnt Ricky Davis. Pierce doesnt really play off the ball all that well and Payton needs to dominate the ball. You have Lafrentz who has never lived up to be drafted number 3 and hes soft which has been his knock his entire career and if you are depending on creeky kneed Googs as your backup to the PF I feel sorry for you guys. Honestly all your young guys need to play as their potential is all better than those ahead of them not including Pierce.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Nice game setup Philly, i will be in class tonight but i hope i get to come home and see how the game went.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Game Thread: 76ers @ Boston Celtics (Nov. 3)*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> You see the Celtics winning this one convincingly when you still have the same problems that you had from the year before. I also laugh at the fact that you consider the Sixers lottery bound when this is one of the deepest teams they have had in a while and everyone is healthy. Good Call. I'll remember to bump this at the end of the season


The same problems of pathetic point guards, an inconsistent roster, and Walter McCarty at powerforward?

Ok.

Payton isn't the greatest point in the world like he used to be, but he's still easily in the top ten in the league and will be good for 30-35 minutes a game with Jiri Welsch to back him up. The roster has been the same through camp and the preseason, unlike last season when Antoine Walker was dealt just a week before the season. And Walter McCarty is behind LaFrentz, Googs, Perkins, and Jefferson at powerforward. I'm not really seeing these problems continuing.

Raef LaFrentz hasn't lived up to being the third pick, but that doesn't mean that has been a horrible player. He's still a 14 and 7 guy when he gets 30 minutes a game, which is vastly superior to anything we got from the PF position last season. Tom Gugliotta has had injury troubles, but based upon how he's played in the preseason, he is not washed up. He's still a smart veteran player who will play well in Doc Rivers' system that lets him sit in the high post and pass the ball out to players cutting to the hoop and popping out for open jumpers.

The other thing that you say elsewhere that is incorect is that Paul Pierce doesn't play well off the ball. Pierce is at his best when he is playing off the ball as he did when we had Kenny Anderson at the point and Antoine Walker to handle the rest of the ball handling. Pierce is at his worst when, like last season, he has to handle the ball and be the entire offense. He isn't a player like Kobe Bryant or Tracy McGrady that can dominate the ball and dominate the game. For Pierce to take over, he needs to get the ball off of picks and hit open jumpers, he needs to get the ball while he's slashing to the hoop. The Payton acquisition will return Pierce to being considered a top ten player in the league because it will let him return to his game.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

I thought kenny thomas was starting tonight.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Game Thread: 76ers @ Boston Celtics (Nov. 3)*



> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> The other thing that you say elsewhere that is incorect is that Paul Pierce doesn't play well off the ball. Pierce is at his best when he is playing off the ball as he did when we had Kenny Anderson at the point and Antoine Walker to handle the rest of the ball handling. Pierce is at his worst when, like last season, he has to handle the ball and be the entire offense. He isn't a player like Kobe Bryant or Tracy McGrady that can dominate the ball and dominate the game. For Pierce to take over, he needs to get the ball off of picks and hit open jumpers, he needs to get the ball while he's slashing to the hoop. The Payton acquisition will return Pierce to being considered a top ten player in the league because it will let him return to his game.


I have watched Paul Pierce since hes was in High School out in Cali. Him having Kenny Anderson and Toine in years past helped him out but hes the type of player that needs the ball in his hands and most would agree. I can go post hunting if you like. You are correct where you say he cant dominate the ball and dominate the game while dominating the ball, but as a Boston fan hes better at creating from the wing going to the hoop. Instead of getting the ball of a curl then making his move


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> You have an aging PG. Paul Pierce still doesnt have that complimentary piece that he needs and even you Boston fans know that it isnt Ricky Davis. Pierce doesnt really play off the ball all that well and Payton needs to dominate the ball. You have Lafrentz who has never lived up to be drafted number 3 and hes soft which has been his knock his entire career and if you are depending on creeky kneed Googs as your backup to the PF I feel sorry for you guys. Honestly all your young guys need to play as their potential is all better than those ahead of them not including Pierce.


Oh great, another boorish Philly fan :grinning: 






> Payton isn't the greatest point in the world like he used to be, but he's still easily in the top ten in the league and will be good for 30-35 minutes a game with Jiri Welsch to back him up.


You really think that Boston will easily win the game with Payton checking Iverson for 30-35 minutes? I thought I was optomistic about the sixers this season but you put me to shame. Granted, Boston is the best(coached) team nobody talks about, but while they may make the playoffs, they'll still finish behind Philly and New York(if Philly doesn't get injured for the 276th season in a row)

Iverson with Payton checking him will out-produce Pierce with Iggy(put in for defense) checking him, and past that, Philly has more scorers and defenders to put out against Boston. Do the math.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

Oo man, I love to see all this excitement on the Philly board.

Anyways, to the topic of discussion. Obviously both team's fans are going to be optimistic about their own team coming into the season. Thats how it usually is....

The way I see it, is how these teams can play well as a team early on. If either of these teams shows proper chemistry early, I think they will be successful. 

I look forward to seeing if Andre can adapt to the pro game, and make the most out of his abilities. And I will also look forward to watching Al Jefferson play, and see if he can have any instant impact.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

ohh one rivality on this site between fans of both teams its good.
also i thing sixers are better then boston why?
because i thing iverson is better then pierce or gary payton or other player of boston i have to say why?
then iggy is a terific good player and hes rookie and young and he will prove that if not now in some mounths then dalembert young and very good center then we have one coach that last year all celtics fans like him on the team and so on...
in my point also both players of both teams have to know better because still have some poblems on both teams of chemistry also this match will not say what team is better .


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Good to start the season 1-0.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Korver with 12 points. All three pointers.  


I'm betting on him doing that every night. Well, not really betting on it, since I have no technical bet with anyone living, but kind of like a bet between me and my conscience. Eh, it works.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Pierce needs to cut way down on the turnovers. Good game by Philly. More stunning analysis later. :laugh:


----------



## WhiteTandaFitted (Sep 27, 2004)

i definitely saw this win coming...

something about the celtics just doesn't sit right with me. they look good on paper, but they just don't seem to be the style of team that's going to work with Doc Rivers.

Payton's definitely lost everything that made him a hall of famer. He's a roleplayer at best now.

As for things I liked about the Sixers:

1. Andre Iguodala was pretty good in the first half, although he didn't fill up the other stats like i would have preferred.
2. AI scored 30, while shooting over 50%. 2 steals and 6 assists look good to me, too.
3. Mark Jackson seemed full of energy, even though he fell off towards the end of the half.
4. they showed an ability to score and they showed an ability to come back in the 4th, which were probably their two biggest weaknesses last year.

overall, i was pretty impressed with this win...should be a great season.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>WhiteTandaFitted</b>!
> i definitely saw this win coming...
> 
> something about the celtics just doesn't sit right with me. they look good on paper, but they just don't seem to be the style of team that's going to work with Doc Rivers.
> ...


Were you at the game?


----------



## WhiteTandaFitted (Sep 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> 
> Were you at the game?


nah, my man, i definitely wasn't, i was watching it on CSN. take my input from what it's worth based on that.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

Great Win!

What an exciting finish. I am looking forward to this season!

AI IS BACK! Nice game KT, KK.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Game Thread: 76ers @ Boston Celtics (Nov. 3)*



> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> Rookie point guard Delonte West is out with the same thumb injury for the Celtics. Marcus Banks will be taking his spot at third on the depth chart behind the starter Payton and backup Jiri Welsch.
> ...


Celts sure won this one convincingly:laugh:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I can't stand games against Paul Pierce, don't get me wrong he's a good player, but it's just the constant marching to the free throw line that gets incredibly old. He was 10-23 from the floor which was pretty good, but 14 of his points came from the line, I mean come on! And then he has the nerve to cry about non-calls in the game.

I can't explain how it happens, but the Sixers still have that problem of long drawn out scoring droughts and that's what got the team in trouble in the third quarter. It wasn't until about four minutes into the third quarter that we scored our first points in the second half. It seems like the Sixers mantra has been during the Iverson years that it's a team capable of rallying, and this rally was extremely impressive since it was opening night on the road against a rival with the comeback made in the fourth quarter.

What's great about Kyle Korver outside of his three point shooting is he's doing a lot of little things out there. Last season Korver tried to do things he's doing now, but he was nowhere near in good enough shape to pull it off, now he's making steals, blocking shots, and all around hustling, which is great because of that he gets enough time to shoot threes. Also on his threes so many of them were *this* close to going in, I can't explain why Pierce at times was laying so far off of him.

Now seeing the way they utilized Aaron McKie, I have no problem with him starting seeing as he's only getting 16 minutes a game. You just know though, that he's not going to be shooting the ball either.

Kenny Thomas' numbers were good, but I'd like to see him get more opportunities posting up, I'd also like to see Sammy get more chances to get easy putbacks.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Game Thread: 76ers @ Boston Celtics (Nov. 3)*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Celts sure won this one convincingly:laugh:


Yum yum crow tastes good.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Game Thread: 76ers @ Boston Celtics (Nov. 3)*



> I can't stand games against Paul Pierce, don't get me wrong he's a good player, but it's just the constant marching to the free throw line that gets incredibly old. He was 10-23 from the floor which was pretty good, but 14 of his points came from the line, I mean come on! And then he has the nerve to cry about non-calls in the game.


And you you like Allen Iverson, who once got 18 fouls in a game, only to complain afterwards that he never got enough foul calls?


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

This is why I can't even root for the basketball team in my state because people like Agoo are cocky, conceited and rude when the team has accomplished nothing yet.
That kind of attitude only makes all Boston fans look bad.
The Celtics fans ruin it for the Pats, Sox and Bruins fans.

Philly erased a 18 point deficit last night because AI showed up for the game when they needed it. None of the Celtics even attempted to show up for the last 7 minutes of the game including Paul Pierce.


----------



## cujays108 (Oct 23, 2003)

Not only did Korver have 12 points, but Paul Pierce had *0* against KK in the 4th quarter. 0! Defensive liability?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Game Thread: 76ers @ Boston Celtics (Nov. 3)*



> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> And you you like Allen Iverson, who once got 18 fouls in a game, only to complain afterwards that he never got enough foul calls?


To be honest, yes Iverson doing the same thing grates on my nerves. I hate when games turn into free throw contests. I've always felt (from a fan's perspective) that getting to the line is good until it hurts the flow of the game. I might have commented on this about Iverson in the past, not sure, but it's even more annoying when it's an opposing player.



> Originally posted by <b>cujays108</b>!
> Not only did Korver have 12 points, but Paul Pierce had 0 against KK in the 4th quarter. 0! Defensive liability?


It's not like Korver had him man on man, he got help in the fourth which is understandable. KK's not a defensive liability any longer, though right now I think he's reached his potential as a defender which isn't bad considering he's a much better defender right now than I ever expected him to be.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Game Thread: 76ers @ Boston Celtics (Nov. 3)*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Celts sure won this one convincingly:laugh:


I'll just assume that you've never, EVER, made an incorrect decision in any of your posts on this site. 



> Originally posted by <b>Fenway</b>!
> This is why I can't even root for the basketball team in my state because people like Agoo are cocky, conceited and rude when the team has accomplished nothing yet.
> That kind of attitude only makes all Boston fans look bad.
> The Celtics fans ruin it for the Pats, Sox and Bruins fans.


I missed the cockiness, coceitedness, and rudeness in my posting. I also missed where Philly had accomplished anything themselves. 

I'm sorry for making a prediction. I'll never do it again.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Game Thread: 76ers @ Boston Celtics (Nov. 3)*



> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll just assume that you've never, EVER, made an incorrect decision in any of your posts on this site.
> ...


Na, its all fun and games man. If you come on to an opposing teams board, tell them they are going to lose the game on way to their lotto bound season, you dont expect to get them a little riled up? Lets be serious here.

I think you can expect to get called out after you do something like that. 

Dont feel sorry for yourself , just remember you got balls for coming on another teams board and making prediction, just be ready for the trash talk that will come.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Game Thread: 76ers @ Boston Celtics (Nov. 3)*



> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll just assume that you've never, EVER, made an incorrect decision in any of your posts on this site.
> ...


Hey you made the prediction not me. that said you came on to the opposing teams board talking smack. that crow tastes great


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Game Thread: 76ers @ Boston Celtics (Nov. 3)*



> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll just assume that you've never, EVER, made an incorrect decision in any of your posts on this site.
> ...


Hey you made the prediction not me. that said you came on to the opposing teams board talking smack. that crow tastes great doesnt it


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Game Thread: 76ers @ Boston Celtics (Nov. 3)*

Of course you don't see the cockyness in your own comments because people like you never do. Stop making all Boston fans look bad.

Philly has acomplished more the last few years then the Celtics have. I don't see Pierce single handidly taking a team to the finals. He can't even respect his own teammates enough to be a man.



> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll just assume that you've never, EVER, made an incorrect decision in any of your posts on this site.
> ...


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Game Thread: 76ers @ Boston Celtics (Nov. 3)*



> Originally posted by <b>Fenway</b>!
> Of course you don't see the cockyness in your own comments because people like you never do. Stop making all Boston fans look bad.
> 
> Philly has acomplished more the last few years then the Celtics have. I don't see Pierce single handidly taking a team to the finals. He can't even respect his own teammates enough to be a man.


I guess I see the cockyness in my comments. I'll never predict a victory by any Boston sports team ever again.

Also, Philly accomplished something in 2000-01 by making the finals. However, there are three players (Allen Iverson, Aaron McKie, and Kevin Ollie) who remain from that team. Iverson is the only starter from that team. So like I said, Philly hasn't accomplished anything either.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Game Thread: 76ers @ Boston Celtics (Nov. 3)*



> Originally posted by <b>Fenway</b>!
> Of course you don't see the cockyness in your own comments because people like you never do. Stop making all Boston fans look bad.


Please shut up. That's like saying if you're black/white and don't like something Allen Iverson/Jeremy Shockey do, then they're making all black/white people look bad. Nobody here is stupid enough to judge all Boston fans because of the opinions of one of you.

Besides that, there wasn't anything arrogant about his post. He just happened to be wrong. And he wouldn't have been wrong except for a great comeback by the sixers, because they dominated throughout the first three quarters.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

yes but he did say they were lottery bound (and if im not mistaken, using your logic, he should have been wrong because the Sixers were up early and the Celtics would have lost if they didnt make that run near half-time, u get me?), and considering last year was their first year not making the playoffs in 6 years, i dont see why they will be lottery bound this season, they only lost last year cus they had so many injuries, especially with Iverson, why do u predict that they will be in the lottery this season?


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Game Thread: 76ers @ Boston Celtics (Nov. 3)*

"Shut up?" That is the best comeback you could come up with. You obviosuly have not read that guys posts. Even if you did I don't care.

I live in the United States of America and if I want to call out a punk I will do it. 


If you don't think fans represent their favorite teams then you obviously aren't too bright. 

Like it or not if most Celtics fans are stuck up, know it all's who thinks his team is the do all when they aren't then after awhile every fan will be looked at that way. Kind of like you turning out to be such a loser makes your parents look bad. How do you think Racism exists. When one person of a certain color or religon does something people start thinking all of them are like that.
Obviously things do happen that way.




> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> 
> 
> Please shut up. That's like saying if you're black/white and don't like something Allen Iverson/Jeremy Shockey do, then they're making all black/white people look bad. Nobody here is stupid enough to judge all Boston fans because of the opinions of one of you.
> ...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> "Shut up?" That is the best comeback you could come up with. You obviosuly have not read that guys posts. Even if you did I don't care.



1) It wasn't a comeback. You weren't talking to me. There was nothing to come back to. It was a request that you should have followed, since by your logic, I should now think all Boston fans are stupid, excitable, and make bad predictions.

2) I've read all of his posts, and I didn't ask if you cared.  




> I live in the United States of America and if I want to call out a punk I will do it.


1) Right. To the best of my knowledge, there is no law in any country stating: "No citizen of this country may, under any circumstances, call out a punk on the basketball.net forums" in any language. Of course, I could be wrong. And once you say United States, theres no reason to put "of America" it's kind of a given, since we're the only county that has states. you could have saved that extra second and doubled the thought that went into that statement.

2) Since I prefer the word b*tch, punk is not in my vocabulary. But from my experience, he did nothing to imply that he was a punk. He got overexcited about the Celtics on their season opener and let it color his post. Afterwards, he admited he was wrong and apolagized. That's called maturity.





> If you don't think fans represent their favorite teams then you obviously aren't too bright.


Players represtent the fans' favorite teams. Staff members represtent the fans' favorite teams. The janitor who cleans the sh*t stain you left in your seat while you in the arena represents the fans' favorite teams. Nobody with half a brain in their head actually thinks of a team, composed of people who, for the most part, are not from the area the team is based in, by people who like them because they happen to live in that area. Think about it.



> Like it or not if most Celtics fans are stuck up, know it all's who thinks his team is the do all when they aren't then after awhile every fan will be looked at that way.


The intelligent person thinks of the world as a collection of individuals, rather than an assortment of groups. I can't help, and don't care about what those who do not fall into the "intelligent people" category. And if you don't, then that's your own problem.



> Kind of like you turning out to be such a loser makes your parents look bad.


I've recieved a full scolarship to attend the College of William & Mary starting next year, between a 4.5 GPA, 13.5 ppg, 4.7 apg on my high school basketball team last year, 103 hours in the Red Cross, and their perception of my attitude in their summer camp. What exactly have I lost, and how am I making my parents look bad?



> How do you think Racism exists. When one person of a certain color or religon does something people start thinking all of them are like that.


Racism starts for different reasons in different places. In America's black/white example, racism started from contempt, where different LOOKING people were viewed as underneath whites; and fear, once black people started out numbering the white staffs of certain white slave owners.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

Now I know you don't matter. Anyone who feels the need to talk about their education as to why they are so much better then everyone else in the world is a liar.
Have fun at clown college.

I hope you and your boyfriend agoooooo are very happy together.





> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fenway</b>!
> Now I know you don't matter. Anyone who feels the need to talk about their education as to why they are so much better then everyone else in the world is a liar.
> Have fun at clown college.
> 
> I hope you and your boyfriend agoooooo are very happy together.


Actually, you questioned his upbringing, so he responded to it. 

And grow up.


----------

